# Mr. Marc by Marc Jacobs iPad accessories



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

So freaking cute! Wish I had a boy to gift them too!!!!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=515432&CategoryID=21277

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=515433&CategoryID=3864&LinkType=PDPZ1


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Forget the boy! I love the birds! I'd love to find a parrot cover for the iPad.


----------

